# + تعليم اللغة القبطية +



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*+ تعليم اللغة القبطية +*







[/CENTER]

[/IMG]




*الدرس الاول ​*

*Part 1*

*.*​*
*


*.*



*الدرس الثانى*
*Part 2*

*.*

*.*
*الدرس الثالث*
*Part 3*​


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

*حلو اوى يا جيجى كمل ربنا معاكى *


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه جدا لتشجيعك باستمرار

ربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك*


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

موضوع رائع, يثبت للاهمية

مشكورة يا جمانة و تعبك مشكورة عليه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## †gomana† (7 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه يا دودى على مرورك ومحبتك 
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا جومانه وانا عندي اقتراح 

ايه رائيك ندمج ال 3 مواضيع في موضوع واحد ونحطه علي المنتدي الثقافي ونثبته ايه رائيك ؟*


----------



## †gomana† (12 فبراير 2006)

*سامحنى يا موننا انا مش موافقة انك تحطه على المنتدى الثقافى ودودى قالى الفكرة دى وانا رفضت*
*دى دينى مش حاجة عامة كدة ثقافية دى لغة التسبيح يا موننا*

*ولو عايز تعمل كدة انا بطلب حذف الموضوع احسن ومش هاكمل تانى فى الموضوع ده *
*اوك يا موننا وانت حر وانا مش هاكمل الموضوع وعايزة ردك*

*ان الموضوع مش عاجبك وعايز تنزله فى الثقافى دى حاجة دينية مش عامة *
*واشكرك جدا على تفهمك*

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (18 فبراير 2006)

شكرا ياجومانة على هذا الوضوع


----------



## †gomana† (19 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا يا جو على مرورك*


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2006)

يا جيجي, كملي و الموضوع حيبقى هون...


----------



## †gomana† (26 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا جدا يا روك على ردك*
*انا كنت متوقفة عشان ردك ده بجد*

*صلى لاجل ضعفى *

*وانا هانزل الباقى عشان خاطرك بس وعشان تشجيعك*

*ربنا يخليك لينا يا دودى*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (3 أبريل 2006)

موضوع جميل يا جوماااااااانه ربنا يباركك


----------



## mohab (22 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا جومانه موضوع رائع فعلا من فضلك أستمرى


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا مينا على مرورك*

*وميرسيه لمحب حاضر انا هاكمل عشان خاطركم*
*ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## ماتيو (27 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

يوجد موقع يجرى تصويت لاكثر شخص يعتقد انه الاله

والشخص صاحب اكبر تصويت سوف تجرى له حلقه خاصه ستعرض فى جميع دول العالم

هذا هو الموقع ادخلوا ثم صوتوا للمسيح

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/debate...ciones689.html

اسم المسيح باللغه الاسبانيه

Jesucristo

ثم اضغط على

votar

ياليت كل من سمع هذا الرساله يصوت اكثر من مره

وايضا ينشر الموضوع فى منتديات مسيحيه اخرى

الايستحق المسيح منكم هذا


----------



## monlove (6 مارس 2007)

موضوع هايل


----------



## man4truth (14 مارس 2007)

*very nice & go on %
god help u*


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 مارس 2007)

موضوع رائع


----------



## sub_ziro0o (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

موضوع رائع ربنا يعوضك بس يا ريت تكمليه وتلقي نظره علي الدرس الثاني لانه تقريبا الصوره مش بتفتح 

             سلام ونعمة​


----------



## irmh (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

تسلمي على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## irmh (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

تسلمي على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

ى اول مشركة لية معاك

و الموضوع عجبنى جدا

مرسى جدا على الموضوع الرائع دة


----------



## Tabitha (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*



†gomana† قال:


> [COLOR=red][URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2506"]
> [B][SIZE=5]الدرس الثانى[/SIZE][/B]
> [B][SIZE=5]Part 2[/SIZE][/B][/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

لسلام على من اتبع الالنبي عيسى ومن قبله وبعدة

ازاي منكنش عارفين القبطي لغه الدين وكيف ستدفعون عنه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

كان من ومان نفسي اتعلمها شكرا وياريت تستمري ​


----------



## radia (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

فكرة رائعة و شكرا لك
لتكن مشيئة الله معك


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

*شكرا موضوع لطيف​*


----------



## JOHNG (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

ممكن ترسلى لى الfont  القبطى الجميل زيك ده ...شكراً


----------



## ريمون سمير 888 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## emeel.nageeb (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

